# Waxstock 2019



## Shiny

Syd & I will be at Waxstock again this year. We are on the PVD stand again, apparently opposite the main stage. Feel free to stop by and say hello in between buying your detailing goodies. We will be there to help with any insurance queries, or just for a good old natter!

It's great to be part of the show again, looking forward to catching up with old faces and new.


----------



## WHIZZER

see you there


----------

